# Fiddlestix Miniatures & Shetlands aka Fiddlestix Pony Farm



## Karen S (Mar 31, 2008)

Good Morning All,

Wanted to drop a quick line letting you know that Kelli and I did some picture taking yesterday and have updated our website. Please go take a look. We took new pictures of our stallion, Pan's Silver Image, 2002 Classic Pony of the Year, pictures of our first baby of the season, Fiddlestix Silver Pandemonium, born on February 18th, very tiny Foundation Filly, and pictures of Fiddlestix Carbon Copy and Fiddlestix Midnight Waltz.

Enjoy.

Karen

Website: http://www.fiddlestixponyfarm.com


----------



## crponies (Mar 31, 2008)

You have such gorgeous ponies! I always enjoy a visit to your website.


----------



## Karen S (Apr 1, 2008)

Good Morning,

Thank you Jayne and to the others I have received emails from for visiting our website. We are still awaiting three more babies to be born and one is any day now. As soon as they hit the ground we'll make an announcement.

Thanks again,

Karen & Kelli


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Apr 1, 2008)

i really enjoyed visiting your web site. It was easy to follow and your horses are beautiful. Pure Enjoyment.


----------



## Ponygirl (Apr 1, 2008)

Just checked you website...nice ponies, Karen!!!!


----------

